# Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111



## Csphoto

Here is my first "real" watch, a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111. Just took this photo yesterday...


----------



## cht

Coooooooooooollllll~~~~~~~~~~~~~~b-)


----------



## Bosshog243

Csphoto said:


> Here is my first "real" watch, a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111. Just took this photo yesterday...


Gorgeous watch!!!!!!


----------



## mcloren

It looks really classy and modern. a little strong. In short, I love it!


----------



## DOCTORDNA

Holy crap,sweet watch man!!|>

Something tells me this forum will be the end of me...o|


----------

